

RESTful API Playground as a Django Application - yigit
http://hipo.biz/en/blog/django-api-playground/

======
ilovekitty
I just integrated it with my project which uses Django and Tastypie. Thanks
for your effort.

------
olalonde
Would be really great if this could be used to test arbitrary REST APIs, not
just Django... Would love to use this to test my Node.js API :(

~~~
fatiherikli
The Django app is loosely coupled. Playground logic is behind the client-side.
It's uses just jQuery. You can implement Node.JS version of this project.

~~~
olalonde
Ok, thanks for the tip.

------
salsakran
Is there any way to autogenerate playground schema from tastypies's schemas?

~~~
fatiherikli
Currently no, unfortunately. The current way is already easy. But still may be
implemented later.

------
mstdokumaci
looks better than soapui :)

------
gurukanu
nice :)

